# Windows CE 6



## Lazybone (26. Jul 2008)

Tag,

ich möchte gerne für mein PDA mit Windows CE 6 ein kleines Programm in Java schreiben. Jetzt meine Frage muss ich ein normales Java Projekt machen oder ein MIDP Projekt. Muss ich aufen PDA noch was extra installieren?

Gruß
Lazybone


----------



## foobar (27. Jul 2008)

Wenn du auf dem PDA ein JRE wie Cream installierst, kannste da ganz normale J2se programme drauf laufen lassen. Sofern du eine VM für deinen PDA findest *g*


----------



## Gast2 (27. Jul 2008)

Moin,

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewforum.php?f=28

hand, mogel


----------



## Mirko07 (15. Aug 2008)

Kann ich denn mit MIDP was machen oder bringt das eher nix...?


----------



## AlArenal (15. Aug 2008)

"was machen" ist ja mal eine ultrapräzise Beschreibung. Das geht schon glatt als Pflichtenheft durch...


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Aug 2008)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Rezept für: *Nudeln mit sowas*


----------



## Mirko07 (17. Aug 2008)

Dann will ich es mal präzisieren.

ich habe einen PDA von T-Mobile mit WindowsCE 5 als Betriebssystem.
Jetzt interessiert mich, ob ich für dieses Gerät  mit J2ME Programme schreiben kann. Ich würde damit zumindest testen wollen.


----------



## Gast2 (17. Aug 2008)

Moin,



			
				Mirko07 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe einen PDA von T-Mobile mit WindowsCE 5 als Betriebssystem.



PDA oder diese netten HTC Geräte (nennt sich bei T-Mobile MDA $IRGENDWAS) ... mit .NET CF 1.1 funktioniert es ... da kann ich die VS08 Trial zum Testen empfehlen (macht sich gut mit VMware :lol ... auf meinem MDA Touch habe ich zumindest einige Beispiele von Java zum Laufen bekommen (3D Demos & Spiele) ... am besten einfach mal ausprobieren

hand, mogel


----------

